# Current Wireless NIC compatible with FreeBSD 8.3



## ddaley (Dec 8, 2012)

Can someone recommend a wireless NIC that is compatible with FreeBSD that can still be purchased from amazon or newegg (or equivalent)?  I have found lists of compatible wireless chip sets.  But, finding a NIC that is based on one of those chip sets that is still available is challenging. 

I am currently am running FreeBSD 8.3.

Should also mention that it should be PCI or PCIe...


----------

